# self teaching guitar through books



## sureshred (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't want lessons, PERIOD.

Are these good books to learn? I'm a beginner.
http://www.amazon.com/Hal-Leonard-Guitar-Method-Complete/dp/0634047019/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_c
http://www.amazon.com/Music-Theory-Guitarists-Everything-Wanted/dp/063406651X/ref=cm_cr_pr_sims_t
P.S.: click on the book's cover to take a peek inside the book to see the table of contents.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Absoultley NOT*

Look I have met only one person in my whole life who actually benefited from doing music by books, but he had so much natural talent that was way beyond belief.
So I can say without to much uncertainty that you will not benefit from trying to learn from books, you are setting yourself up for some really bad habits that are harder to try to break later down the road.
If you can't or just don't want to do lessons with a teacher, then might I suggest going on line to different web sites and try to learn from them instead at least you can use the site to see if your playing comes close to matching the music being played.
Books can teach a few things, but realistically you need to see how its played and wht it should sound like and a book can't do that for you.
So I know you said that you don't want LESSON'S, but in reality do you want to play music or what, we all have to make choices and even if its only for a few every now and then at least you can make some head way on a guitar, but still its your choice, choose wisely grasshopper.Ship
You can start with a place like this, he does a pretty good job on showing you some very basics, and because of the video you can get an idea if yours sounds close to what he is playing.
http://www.dolphinstreet.com/guitar_video_lessons/


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

sureshred said:


> I don't want lessons, PERIOD.
> 
> Are these good books to learn? I'm a beginner.
> http://www.amazon.com/Hal-Leonard-Guitar-Method-Complete/dp/0634047019/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_c
> ...


I too am a beginner, and in my experience so far, unless you already have a heads up because you played another instrument at another time in your life, book learning is not the way to go. I have learned some stuff by book, but nothing beats one on one with a teacher. Of course, finding the teacher that works for you is key too.

FYI, the method book you chose, was the method book my first teacher had me use and I hated it because it jumps around too much for me.

Good luck with whatever you choose to do


----------



## sureshred (Nov 16, 2008)

Um, thanks guys you've made some good points I probably will look for lessons.
The only reason I didn't want lessons was to learn at my own pace when I want, so days where I dont feel like it I won't have to go out and freeze outisde to go to a guitar lesson. But I don't want to get into these bad habits on guitar so I think I'll look around for a good teacher.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

You can definitely learn at your pace. See if you can do a trial lesson with a teacher before committing to them. That way you get an idea if you like them or their style of teaching first.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've learned things on my own--self study with books, but only after having lessons with a teacher. That both supplemented lessons I took, and after.

The feedback of a teacher is very valuable.
I first tried to teach myself guitar--I'd had piano lessons, and thought I could teach myself. But I was never sure if I was doing things correctly. SO I learned very little, if anything.

Take lessons--they don't have to be your only source of learning--but they should be A source of learning.


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

I think what I'm hearing is that you really don't want to go through the teacher student thing. The advice so far has been... "get a teacher" and I do think that it is the key to success, However, times are changing and there are so many other ways to learn these days. You can learn a lot by utilizing some of them. Take a look at these video lessons that are free
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-ZMNHHkHxY&feature=related
Rob is a bit of a character, but he is also a great teacher and offers these lessons free on the internet, so why not have a look.
As you will notice from this introduction video, he is a very talented teacher. If you like what you see, then click on the "how to use these videos" in the introduction video. It will tell you how to access and utilize all the videos in the series.
Yes books are good, but they can't teach you everything, just like videos and even a teach can't... So try different things (and teachers) get as much as you can from every resource, but above all... Enjoy yourself. If you don't develop a passion for the instrument, you will probably not succeed :smile:
IMHO


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Well really it depends on how motivated you are. You have to start with the basics and work your way up. If you have folks to jam with that's a huge benefit as well. I wish I had the time for lessons and the inherant practice routine to go with it. I'm constrained by my lifestyle and squeeze in practice when I can. I'm pretty motivated though and have come a long way on my own. That said, of course I could be much better. Don't close the avenue of lessons altogether. you may get stuck in a routine and need a kickstart. Good luck to you!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

sureshred said:


> Um, thanks guys you've made some good points I probably will look for lessons.
> The only reason I didn't want lessons was to learn at my own pace when I want, so days where I dont feel like it I won't have to go out and freeze outisde to go to a guitar lesson. But I don't want to get into these bad habits on guitar so I think I'll look around for a good teacher.


Take it from someone who was self taught for waaay too long. It's worth the hassle to go to the lessons even when you don't feel like it. If you give yourself the "out" of not having to go to a lesson then you will likely give yourself the same out when encountering a difficult lesson from one of the books. It's easy to blow off when no one is watching. The problem with that is you fall into a rut of practicing the same stuff you already know over and over instead of learning and progressing. 

The two best ways I've found to learn are to get a competent teacher who presents lessons in the manner in which you learn best. This may take trying out quite a few teachers as knowledge and teaching methods vary. You may encounter great players who can't teach or teachers who use one method to learn that just doesn't work for you. Try out as many as you can until you find someone who understands what you need to know and gives you the tools to learn that work for you. You'll get much more mileage out of your books too!

Also, jam with other people as soon as possible. Since you will have other people to answer to for your progress you will probably find you learn faster and more enjoyably. I'd be so much better a player today if I'd have done both of these things a long time ago. I thought back then that I'd get really good first, then join a band but I never progressed much until I started actually playing with people. It's a hell of a lot more fun than playing to yourself!


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

There is no such thing as learning from books OR learning from a teacher. In reality, you will do both.

There's nothing wrong with getting some books and reading them and trying to work through them. I think most guitarists probably have too many guitar books and magazines that they've looked at, read part of, and never quite finished. But it's an important part of the learning - it gets you curious, exposes you to things, and feeds your passion and interest in playing.

At the same time, a teacher can provide things that books can't. Videos come closer, but never as good as the back-and-forth that a teacher and student have, in person.

Most people aren't cut out for 100% pure classes, or 100% pure book learning. Most people fall on a spectrum in between the two. You have to find out how you learn best. Likely you'll end up taking some lessons, and reading a lot of books and magazines, and finding your own balance between the two. Start by finding some unstructured lessons (i.e. buy a pack of 10 lessons from your local guitar store or something similar).

For books, I really like the Berkley books: http://www.berkleepress.com/catalog/product?product_id=4850743

When someone tells me they want to learn to play an instrument without an instructor, I ask them what they would say if I told them I was learning Kung Fu without an instructor. Sure, there are lots of guys who learn to fight without lessons, but there's more to it than what you can figure out on your own....

--- D


----------



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)

Duster said:


> When someone tells me they want to learn to play an instrument without an instructor, I ask them what they would say if I told them I was learning Kung Fu without an instructor. Sure, there are lots of guys who learn to fight without lessons, but there's more to it than what you can figure out on your own....
> 
> --- D


Many similarities...as I recall from my younger, rowdier days-I learned a lot more about fighting (quicker too) during a real fight than flailing away by myself on a heavy bag.

Jamming with one (or a few) of your friends is much more rewarding and you all learn from each other.

My .02 CDN. :smile:


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

cdub66 said:


> Many similarities...as I recall from my younger, rowdier days-I learned a lot more about fighting (quicker too) during a real fight than flailing away by myself on a heavy bag.
> 
> Jamming with one (or a few) of your friends is much more rewarding and you all learn from each other.
> 
> My .02 CDN. :smile:


The don't call it "the school of hard knocks" for nothing...  Book learning on your own only gets you so far. It's interaction with people who know more than you that allows real knowledge to spread and grow.

--- D


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I have been playing for about 5 years now and took lessons for 1 month. I am doing pretty good on the guitar right now but I hate to admit but I would of been further ahead with the lessons.

It also depends on you and what you want to do with the guitar, playing at home or on a stage takes some different skills.
I just wanted to play at home but now that I can play pretty good I want to get on a stage. With lessons I think I would of been there by now.

In the new year I am biting the bullet and starting lessons again..

Bev


----------

